

Ask HN: rss of HN? - mathgladiator

Is there an rss feed for /newest on HN?
======
selectnull
<http://news.ycombinator.com/rss>

There is a link in the footer.

~~~
timrobinson
This is a feed for the home page, not /newest. I don't know of a feed for
/newest.

~~~
selectnull
Oops. Mea culpa.

